# Hauling goats - looking for some ideas..



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So we went to get the kids 4-H goats health certificate yesterday, it was also a tagging spot for all market animals. I saw different kinds of trailers being used from horse trailers to utility trailers with the big cage strapped down, some smaller trailers customized with wood sitting/a roof/and what looked like a cattle panel door with wire over it <looked kinda neat>.

We have an SUV, and took my girls in the back of it...LOL I put stuff down to protect the floor, and they had lots of bedding - they were comfy.

But thinking that for the future we need a better/bigger place to put goats. I don't want a horse trailer - nothing that big.

So got me thinking...what do you all use?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I use my horse trailer. There is a thread here on how to convert one for goat comfort and safety. I have also been known to transport numerous goats in the back of my pick-up. Cat carriers work well if you have an interest in doing that. They can drink from rabbit drippers and I put a battery fan in the truck and one in the trailer.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

I know of someone who went to a cargo trailer company and got them to customize one for her with vents. 4x6 inside, and I think less than $1500 brand new.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

My husband has a truck with a cap. The goats ride in the back! It's a little tricky getting our biggest doe up there, but it works. Or if we are only hauling one or two smaller ones, they ride in a large dog crate in our van. I found the dog crates at garage sales last summer for as little as $15.00 for the biggest hard plastic ones I've ever seen. Our yearling doe still fits in there. We have no need for a trailer yet, so this works great.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great ideas! Thanks! I can't wait to eventually have a truck and not an SUV. What makes it so hard in the SUV is the fact I have 3 kids in the backseat, and only have the front passenger seat for taking things <grooming, small cooler, water/buckets, etc.>. It's perfect for the 3 young does though, but if my kids like 4-H they may show more goats each next year <my 4yo will be able to show next year>.

I'm hoping to get a truck next spring, and rig something in the back for the goats or convert a campershell into something goat friendly <making sure they get plenty of air flow and a few other things such as a place to put stuff where they can't get to it>.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

a 16x5 cattle panel can be cut down to size with bolt cutters fairly easily...and attached together at the corners with dog snaps or quick links to form a 
4x4x4x4 square pen, it can be cut to fit for height too, bottomless so the tarp and blanket would still need to be used in the SUV.

Put a top on it and cover with a tarp to be used in the bed of a pick up, no bottom needed, just some bedding for a dry ride.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We bought a used canopy for the truck. (8 ft) We use the utility stand to load.
Beware of unloading tho. They CAN get a hoof stuck. For this we use a 2x4 in the opening we call "Leg Savers". 
We can cram lotsa goats back there so long as its not a very long trip.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I bought this 1978 Triggs fiberglass trailer 8 years ago and use it almost solely for goats. It is a 2 horse straight load so I wouldn't use for our horses, but it works perfectly for goats. It can be completely sealed and there is plenty of storage room, in front, whcih allows us to "show from the trailer" if the show rules allow. My bigger horse trailer and stock trailer don't work nearly as well. I keep almost all of our show supplies in it year around so I never have to look for something the day of a show. I bought it for almost nothing put a few $$ into it and have put 1000's of miles on it....If you are serious about showing; A good trailer is a Must Have...JMO


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> A good trailer is a Must Have..


I agree. Must have a trailer, and it's like a recipe, spice it up as suits you! You can find dirt cheap trailers on Craigslist.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much!  I'd LOVE to have a horse trailer, but not with my SUV, It's pulled one before and just seemed to suck the gas and was a bit hard on it, not sure how to explain... It's my crapmobile, hehe, but it runs okay, and is paid for....
Anyway that's why were thinking of buying a smaller <not so heavy> trailer that we can convert into hauling goats. I am going to keep an eye on craigslist and see if I can come across anything. Plus finding a place to park a horse trailer...heh....we made our parking area bigger...looks like we need to be extending it even more!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We use our horse trailer if we are taking all of the goats to the fair. If we are just hauling a couple, we put a dog crate in the back of the truck (there is a hood on it).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

get a tiny utility trailer; one your suv can pull and build a box of wood with a door on the back and mesh for window. :thumb: My friend did this; wish I had a photo of hers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! 

Logan that is what my husband was thinking too! So we're keeping an eye out for a trailer that is in our price range. I am the queen of using pallets...I bet I could get some light weight pallets and make a box out of those! Just fill in the bottom openings, and leave the top ones open for air/them to see out of. Oh how I can't wait to get started on this project LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I bet the pallets would work great! I do love to recycle/reuse!! :thumbup:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Great ideas! Thanks! I can't wait to eventually have a truck and not an SUV. What makes it so hard in the SUV is the fact I have 3 kids in the backseat, and only have the front passenger seat for taking things <grooming, small cooler, water/buckets, etc.>. It's perfect for the 3 young does though, but if my kids like 4-H they may show more goats each next year <my 4yo will be able to show next year>.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a truck next spring, and rig something in the back for the goats or convert a campershell into something goat friendly <making sure they get plenty of air flow and a few other things such as a place to put stuff where they can't get to it>.


We use a wire cage that my husband welded together that fits inside the back of the pick-up truck, has a sliding door on the front and we slip plywood in the bottom of the cage for a floor. We can put a tarp on it if weather is bad, Hold around 8 to 10 younger goats(boer) or around 5 or 6 adult does. 
You could use this same type of wire cage, but put it in a small trailor pulled behind your SUV, YOu know the kind of trailor you would use to haul a 4-wheeler or lawn mower.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

We have a stock trailer...but for hauling baby goats..(if its more than 2 then we put them in the back of the SUV (explore) )but when we got 2 lambs..my mom drove..and i held haha. When we got the togg and mini we just put them in the back of the explore again..we don't use the trailer to haul them. (inless its a ton.) good luck!


----------

